# last meal you ate was...



## Courtnee (Jun 19, 2014)

My last meal I ate was pizza, good yum pizza.


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 19, 2014)

A macaroni &amp; cheese TV dinner (I was in a rush), and it was, not so great... lol


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 19, 2014)

Strawberry greek yogurt!


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 19, 2014)

lunch - homemade veggie soup with a side of popcorn!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh, so yum, need to try all of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jun 20, 2014)

I had grilled shrimp and steamed broccoli for lunch/dinner, it was soooo good! However, I am now going to be absolutely terrible and go against my doctor's orders and eat a Quesarito from Taco Bell. I have a hard time resisting 4th meal. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 20, 2014)

A grilled Ham &amp; Cheese sandwich. It was awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay, so these are some of the yummies that I had during my stay at a local beach resort. The b-fast at this place had it all... pancakes, French toast, bacon, pastries. etc... But what I L-O-V-E-D the most was the veggie omelette (egg whites only/no yoke) with a side of honey dew, watermelon, and orange. *Drools* I loved it so much that I had it everyday of my stay there - and didn't get sick of it!

 
This is what I had for lunch, at a really cute and quaint Mexican restaurant across from the hotel. It's a nacho salad... and oh boy, was it delicious! However, I got full after eating 1/3 of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would have loved to finish the whole thing, as it was SO good!
 

 
Lastly, before we left for our small vacay, we made a stop at our fav restaurant Lure Fish House, in Westlake. I absolutely recommend this place to anyone and everyone! They provide excellent service along with local farm fresh produce - the Strawberry Spring Salad is DA BOMB! I had the shrimp with rice pilaf and some fries. YUMZIES!!! :w00t:


----------



## BSquared (Jun 27, 2014)

Peanut butter sandwich, a granola bar, and water. Thrilling lol.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 29, 2014)

I had chocolate cream rice, and for dinner, fish and chips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 29, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Okay, so these are some of the yummies that I had during my stay at a local beach resort. The b-fast at this place had it all... pancakes, French toast, bacon, pastries. etc... But what I L-O-V-E-D the most was the veggie omelette (egg whites only/no yoke) with a side of honey dew, watermelon, and orange. *Drools* I loved it so much that I had it everyday of my stay there - and didn't get sick of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been DYING for some nachos. Now I want them. Now!

Anywhoooo. I'm eating potstickers, since they're all healthy and what not.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 29, 2014)

My husband made spaghetti for me tonight, I would marry him again just based on his spaghetti


----------



## Shalott (Jun 30, 2014)

OMG y'all are making me so hungry! I went to make Spaghetti Carbonara tonight only to discover that the cream for the sauce had turned! Boo! So my poor hungry children had chicken nuggets and fries, while I am waiting for my hubby to get home and munching on a pretzel roll. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh I really need to try all this delicious food. Please share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 30, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My husband made spaghetti for me tonight, I would marry him again just based on his spaghetti


Recipe!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 30, 2014)

Oddly, I believe I may have just had the best grilled cheese, ever... lol  Normally, that would sound really strange, but I went to this pub that made their own butter chicken grilled cheese with spicy curried chicken, melted Ontario cheddar and mozzarella, on challah bread; it was amazing!  I guess I do like grilled cheese sandwiches now (conditionally)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jun 30, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> I've been DYING for some nachos. Now I want them. Now!
> 
> Anywhoooo. I'm eating potstickers, since they're all healthy and what not.


Lol, I hear ya girl nachos are my kryptonite! :satisfied:


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 30, 2014)

I had the best food ever, buja mix or however you spell it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yummy yummy yummy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 1, 2014)

Lasagna stuffed shells  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one of my favorites &lt;3


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 21, 2014)

Toast with ham and cheese - I usually eat healthy but I just wanted something simple and easy today!


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 21, 2014)

Having a butter chicken wrap with a couple iced green teas at Starbucks atm lol I blow waay too much money here, but I seem to get through a lot of school work, so I guess it all works out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jul 22, 2014)

Pumpkin pie...I'm that odd ball that (a) eats treats for dinner and ( B) loves pumpkin anything any time of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess in my defense, I'm just trying to clean out my fridge for my farmer's market haul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 22, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Pumpkin pie...I'm that odd ball that (a) eats treats for dinner and ( B) loves pumpkin anything any time of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I guess in my defense, I'm just trying to clean out my fridge for my farmer's market haul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pumpkin pie is an awesome flavor!  It's unfortunate that it becomes such a "seasonal" thing.  A few years back, I went to a coffee shop that made all sorts of pumpkin pie flavored drinks, and they were amazing; I'd go for anything like that all-year round  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 23, 2014)

Cup of blackberries!


----------



## Shaliby (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi !

Can't believe no one has eaten anything since July 23rd !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For lunch, I've had home made fallafel with tomato and cucumber and onion salad, and the first ripe figs from mpy garden ( I live in France, in Picardy, but we've had a very sunny weather for some weeks!)


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 27, 2014)

@@Shaliby, I know right, its terrible! :lol:

the last thing I ate was... macaroni pasta bake, gosh it was so good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a protein bar and a cup of black coffee as my last meal. mmm.

Probably about to eat a bunch of steamed veggies (I'm missing asparagus!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) atop a bed of glorious shirataki noodles and some spicy Cajun seasoning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 28, 2014)

@@slinka, I am like, so jelly of your yummy food. :scared:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 28, 2014)

Chef Boyardee Mini Ravioli topped with Sirachi sauce


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 28, 2014)

now that sounds good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yumm @@Kristine Walker !


----------



## misskp (Jul 30, 2014)

about to make myself a quesadilla... mmmm


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 2, 2014)

@ , mmm, that sounds yummy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

last meal I ate was: spring rolls and samosas and for a treat, a bit of yummy b-day cake from my sister's birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yummmmy


----------



## Allison H (Aug 2, 2014)

Eggplant Parmesan...

...and a slice of blueberry-strawberry-peach pie. A sign that I had to use the fruits and veggies before they went bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 2, 2014)

I ate a greek salad with chicken


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 2, 2014)

A slice of pizza with orange juice; how original lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2014)

@@CaseyR

Toast with peanut butter on it (before the gym)


----------



## CaseyR (Nov 9, 2014)

Director said:


> @@CaseyR
> 
> Toast with peanut butter on it (before the gym)


Me too, actually; minus the gym part (I'm lazy) lol


----------



## Ring (Jan 29, 2015)

pizza and coke~


----------



## Shalott (Jan 29, 2015)

I had an Earl of Sandwich Original 1792! :lick: I never get the Earl, so I always have the hardest time deciding. I wish I could eat them all.. T_T

No sides, no desserts, no frills, unfortunately. And a water. Woo hoo! :lol:


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 30, 2015)

Shalott said:


> I had an Earl of Sandwich Original 1792! :lick: I never get the Earl, so I always have the hardest time deciding. I wish I could eat them all.. T_T
> 
> No sides, no desserts, no frills, unfortunately. And a water. Woo hoo! :lol:


That sounds soo much better than my 3am spaghetti I'm making at the moment (it was a toss up between that or minced chicken fingers :/ ) lol...  I'm not sure if we have those Earl places up here in Canada atm; sounds cool!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 30, 2015)

CaseyR said:


> That sounds soo much better than my 3am spaghetti I'm making at the moment (it was a toss up between that or minced chicken fingers :/ ) lol...  I'm not sure if we have those Earl places up here in Canada atm; sounds cool!


They are sooo good. Like, I didn't believe the hype until I ate there and it was magic. They have some amazing sandwiches. I checked for you, and it looks like the only current locations are in the US - and not very many states, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo.

If you visit Arizona, California, Nevada, Texas, Florida, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, New Jersey, New York or Pennsylvania, keep an eye out for a shop! :lol:


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool!  I'm actually a distance education student through one of the Cal State campuses, so maybe I'll come across one when I do my trip down there this year for graduation and such  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lance (Feb 3, 2015)

chocolate cake and black coffee!


----------



## Chay (Feb 6, 2015)

steak and....coffee...

wow I really don't remember what I just eat..


----------



## Omar (Feb 11, 2015)

Coke and cookies~


----------



## Dagna (Apr 15, 2015)

Cake,tea.


----------



## Sophia03 (May 12, 2015)

KFC


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sushi...YUM!


----------



## candylion (Jul 12, 2015)

My last meal was bum and vita soy, yummy!


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 12, 2015)

My hubby and son are at a Boy Scout camp - so I had organic tortilla chips and spinach artichoke dip. I do plan to actually cook salmon and the dip tomorrow though. So excited I can make whatever I want for the next week though!


----------



## MsKrystal (Jul 13, 2015)

A Tour of Italy from Olive Garden. I've been craving one and finally got it today.


----------

